# Amplificador valvular (30W) con EL84 en paralelo



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2011)

Un amplificador sencillo y bien documentado, un 30W (40 Pico) en base a 4 EL84 de a 2 en paralelo.

​

Como siempre recomiendo para valvuleros: _*"Antes de conectar el soldador verificar si se consiguen las válvulas y el transformador de salida" *_

*Edit:*

"*OJO* al piojo, no es una configuración habitual"


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 9, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un amplificador sencillo y bien documentado, un 30W (40 Pico) en base a 4 EL84 de a 2 en paralelo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56366​
> 
> ...



a que te referis con que no es un circuito habitual? se ve bastante clasico....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> a que te referis con que no es un circuito habitual? se ve bastante clasico....



Mirá como esta conectada la rama inferior, placa directo a +Vcc y acople al transformador por cátodo.

*Edit:*

"Comentario interno" 

Adiviná con que estoy trabajando Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 9, 2011)

ahi vi los archivos del .RAR que posteaste, es cierto no es un pushpull clasico, sino un pushpull paralelo, o PPP (Vease: Circlotron)

tengo el chasis a medio mecanizar, hoy consegui los zocalos que me faltaban, me faltan los potes y los bornes de parlantes, la tecla de encendido y el conector de 220V para interlock americano, asi termino el mecanizado y mando a cromar a espejo el chasis....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ahi vi los archivos del .RAR que posteaste, es cierto no es un pushpull clasico, sino un *pushpull paralelo, o PPP (Vease: Circlotron)*....



*Esquema Push Pull Paralelo o Circlotrón *



Diferencia entre un Push Pull tradicional y uno paralelo.

​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 9, 2011)

Push-Pull paralelo, o PPP, (Vease: http://www.tubecad.com/articles_2003/Cars_Planes_Circlotrons/Cars_planes_circlotrons.pdf)


----------



## pandacba (Jul 12, 2011)

Fogonazo,que interesante circuito con esa topologia

Los tubos se consiguen, el tema del tranformador de salida hay que hacerlo construir partiendo de llos datos de las impedancias necesarias, obviamente por quien tenga experiencia en este tipo de transformadores
En la wiji habia puesto, la dir de un Sr en Bs As que hace excelentes transformadores

Aqui en Córdoba tembien hay personas que estan en condiciones de realizar este tipo de transformador


----------



## vlady007 (Ago 14, 2012)

hola, me quiero armar un ampli, de 30w. se puede utilizar el esquema que esta aca, para un solo canal?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 14, 2012)

vlady007 dijo:


> hola, me quiero armar un ampli, de 30w. se puede utilizar el esquema que esta aca, para un solo canal?


Yo te recomendaría, que si es tu primer experiencia con amplificadores valvulares, *NI LOCO* empieces con este, mas allá de que se vea simple, no es un diseño clasico y puede traerte complicaciones si no tenes suficiente experiencia en el tema. mejor comenzá por alguno mas sencillo, inclusive, te será mas sencillo conseguir el trafo de salida.
En el foro hay unas cuantas alternativas al respecto.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 14, 2012)

¿Donde están el push y el pull? ¿Quien invierte la fase para que sea push pull?


----------

